# Jesse kwan Doe



## Big Don (Jul 4, 2010)

Link to short article


----------



## Big Don (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh deer


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 4, 2010)

Now that is unique.  It just goes to show a person intent to harm another does not always need a conventional weapon to do this.

- Ceicei


----------



## Balrog (Aug 23, 2010)

I imagine his buddy finally got the point.


:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well that will go to show that making a quick decission can help.


----------



## Carol (Aug 24, 2010)

That's IT!!  I'm starting my own style.  

Time to tell the world my Antler-Fu is strong!!!


----------



## elder999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, think about it from the deer's point of view-that's what they're for, isn't it?

More to the point, cultures around the world have made weapons from antlers since....well, _forever_.....there are still some American Indians who know a thing or two about fashioning and using antlers as weapons.....

,.....think Mel Gibson used one in Braveheart, too.....


----------

